# transportable garden questions



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of building a small garden layout that could be capable of transporting to train shows etc. My current plan is to use plants that survive in zone 5. My thought here is to show people what can be done locally and the plants will be free because they will be coming from my backyard! The layout would winter on my enclosed but not heated porch so they should go doramnt for the winter. My main question is, will I put my plants into serious shock if I take them from the frozen porch to a train show for the weekend (in a heated building) back to the frozen porch. Will I cause the plants to wake up too early and then screw up their cycle?
Will the plants suffer from a lack of snow coverage?
Anything else I need to consider?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club has toyed with the same idea of bringing live plants to a winter/cold weather show. The plants do go into shock if your porch is freezing cold and they are moved back and forth from the warmth. We have thought of setting up an indoor garden with trays and the necessary lighting. Very costly. Doing a Home Show is great but they are held too early in the spring. The only way for anyone to appreciate a garden railroad is to see it with live plants. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

The best thing to do is use plants that are for indoors and make a display out of artifical turf and use have small radius track. this makes it cheap(er) and will display not the full potential of one's imagination, but the potential of small garden, a train set, and a few weekends. 
--JJWtrainman


----------

